# Tpr. Caswell [Dragoon]- Killed in Afghanistan - 11 Jun 07



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (12 Jun 2007)

Just released:  http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070611/afghan_latest_070611/20070611?hub=TopStories



> Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb
> Updated Mon. Jun. 11 2007 10:58 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2007)

Condolence posts moved to new thread started at Thoughts and Prayers.


----------

